# New owner of 1976 CS27 - Squid



## Jaypiddy (May 5, 2015)

Hey there Sailneters,
I'm the new owner of a 1976 CS27 here on the west coast in Vancouver. It's in great shape and I plan on sailing it with my family here in and around Vancouver, Gulf Islands, and Desolation Sound. Good to meet everyone.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome.. That's a pretty well known CS27 hereabouts.. glad to hear she's staying in the game!


----------



## Jaypiddy (May 5, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome. I've already reworked her logo on the transom.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/249175791859873928/


----------



## TimButterfield (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome, neighbor!


----------

